# windows server 2008 R2 hangs after "applying user settings"



## Barreloffun435

I recently rebooted a server that I have been using as a devmachine and when starting windows normally, the server hangs after "Applying User Settings". I am not sure if an update occurred on the machine when I rebooted. I can move the mouse but cannot do anything else; Crtl+Alt+Delete does not work either...It just seems to sit there, no indication that any further loading is occurring. I can boot in Safe Mode no problem. I have tried troubleshooting a bit but I am still stuck. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## valis

in safe mode, have you checked the event log?

start > run > eventvwr.msc

are you at the box, or remoted in? Is anyone else using it? Are there any tasks that could be running that may have been started? How long have you let it sit?

thanks, 

v


----------



## Barreloffun435

I was at the box. My remote desktop connection did not work. No one else was using the system , as far as I know. 

I will try running what you said in safe mode...

But as of now I am just taking the primary drive out and booting it on another machine. All I really need off of the machine is a DB schema.


----------

